# Looking for recommendation!



## ronildexon (Nov 14, 2008)

I have bought a new house in Washington (Seattle), which has two lots of 30 x 40 ft and 40 x 60 ft sizes. The second one has a large strand of Birch/ maple trees. I need landscaping done for the entire plot in addition to other small jobs, which include some roofing etc. Can anyone refer me where I can advertise about my project and get bids from landscaping service providers?


----------



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

Ron
Try craigslist.com


----------



## jhorsdon (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi

I used to work at a Landscape Material supplier a few years ago and we would give out referrals to homeowners all the time. We always made sure though that we only gave them good referrals. We would always get good feedback from the homeowners stating how pleased they were with the work the Landscaper did on their property.
________________________
 Landscape Designers Seattle


----------

